# we are bugging out, who wants to be a part of very well provisioned 6 month plus camp?



## DJnNJ

hey all i am looking for a FEW COOL people to help me get a longtrem camp set up , i have the means to buy a few acres, i already have 200watt solar panals, inverter, big honkin 12 v battries, tons opf camp gear. i have a pick up truck, and lots of expirance in the woods. i am looking into canvas tent and wood stove. i will be making my own beer, growing my own smoke and living off the land as much as i am able, i have lots of dry food beans rice etc, i am looking toi do this march aprilish. i am open to ideas of camp location, must be close to surface water, and lots of trees. i am thinking oregan, idaho, mn, wi. whos game?


----------



## TreyEZ

wow, didnt i already respond to this..... odd


----------



## mark

DJnNJ said:


> hey all i am looking for a FEW COOL people to help me get a longtrem camp set up , i have the means to buy a few acres, i already have 200watt solar panals, inverter, big honkin 12 v battries, tons opf camp gear. i have a pick up truck, and lots of expirance in the woods. i am looking into canvas tent and wood stove. i will be making my own beer, growing my own smoke and living off the land as much as i am able, i have lots of dry food beans rice etc, i am looking toi do this march aprilish. i am open to ideas of camp location, must be close to surface water, and lots of trees. i am thinking oregan, idaho, mn, wi. whos game?


Hi im down I have grow experience and would love to join in your group let me know im at [email protected]


----------



## river dog

trying to homestead? thats hard work and its the fucking best work god made for us to do. i hope all goes well and you choose a healthy location to GROW! choose wisely of course. i gots some land out in louisiana but am yet to homestead on it...thats for the future!


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

The sun glasses the original poster is rockin have a story to tell all of their own, am I right.


----------



## DJnNJ

lol yeah man that was me last jan staying in a motel for the first time in a while. i had been up in the up of michigan checking out places to buy for a commune.


----------



## barefootinbabylon

Ahhh, the glories of the UP!! You're definitely looking in the right vicinity if you're trying to buy land in MI; I'm from here, and there are looottttsss of foreclosures and things of that general nature, including on land, i'm sure. MI (and other states surrounding the Great Lakes) are also the most plentiful in water, as I'm sure you know; with parts of the country already facing epic droughts, etc., i'm sure that water supplies will be a VERY relevant factour within the next few years... i've definitely been inclined to do something like this in the near-future; you might just say i'm one of those 2012ers, and society sure as shit isn't doing much to prove me wrong. have growing experience as well, some knowledge of organics (but would love to learn more!), although it was in a tropical setting (hawai'i). as a previous poster said, becoming as self-sufficient as humanly possible IS the best fekkin' work that God intended for us as humans to do (as opposed to raping and pillaging the Earth for all its worth, building box-stores of fluorescent-death, etc.), and i wish you nothing but the best. who knows, i might definitely be down... lots can happen between now and then, but i'm watching the course of human events unfold, and if it looks like it's getting down to 'that point,' i'll get my ass off the Road, and would love to bust ass in doing something of this nature with you. All the best!!

Namaste, Blessed Be,
~ melissA


----------



## Jon Whitaker

Im up in WV and would love to join. let me know how its going if you already started. or the plan to start. I'm willing to work for and live off the land!


----------



## Milque Toast

Good luck. I own land in the middle of the boonies and have always wanted to do this. Be careful with who you end up choosing.


----------



## dprogram

Great idea! I'd be down but I'm planning on going down under if I can get some money saved... Good luck and keep everyone updated so we can live vicariously through your tribe and vibe.


----------



## Dmac

depending on where you head to, i have a canvas military tent, with the opening in the roof for a stove pipe, a generator lots of tools and such. have two coleman screened in awnings that i would sell or trade .


----------



## Eadoin

i would def be down for checking this out and of course helping anyway i can.


----------



## Hobo Huck

I'm an experienced organic farmer, medicinal grower, and off-the-grid sustainable living. I'd love to come check it out...my email is [email protected] , let me know


----------



## ShinyKitKat

Ah nice! I'd love to do something like this, but for now I'm home bound. Keep us updated and good luck!


----------



## Shakou

We're going to be doing this very same thing in NM come this summer. Best of luck to you, dude!


----------



## redstateradical

Similar project ongoing in Colorado:

http://squattheplanet.com/threads/a...land-work-week-grand-junction-colorado.12088/


----------



## deanmoriarty

am very interested,if you decide on mn or wi...have expirence and resources to offer,but it all depends on where,when,who....definately hit me up....


----------



## zephyr23

i would love to help this summer


----------



## BrokenBoxcarNate

I have 5 acres in CO,(raw) if you wana have fun this summer?


----------



## zephyr23

i am so down


----------



## dprogram

BrokenBoxcarNate said:


> I have 5 acres in CO,(raw) if you wana have fun this summer?


Where at in CO?


----------



## Jeromy Knight

DJnNJ said:


> hey all i am looking for a FEW COOL people to help me get a longtrem camp set up , i have the means to buy a few acres, i already have 200watt solar panals, inverter, big honkin 12 v battries, tons opf camp gear. i have a pick up truck, and lots of expirance in the woods. i am looking into canvas tent and wood stove. i will be making my own beer, growing my own smoke and living off the land as much as i am able, i have lots of dry food beans rice etc, i am looking toi do this march aprilish. i am open to ideas of camp location, must be close to surface water, and lots of trees. i am thinking oregan, idaho, mn, wi. whos game?


i am looking for a group to join in the wilderness, I have spent a lot of time solo in the wild and I always end up emotionally strained from the lack of human contact. If you are still looking to head out and have room for one more hit me up. I am hoping to head out to a location in southern Oregon or Northern California, I spent last year in the Washington Olympic mountains and had my garden wiped out by the excessive rainfall so im wanting to go a little south this time.


----------



## deanmoriarty

DJnNJ said:


> hey all i am looking for a FEW COOL people to help me get a longtrem camp set up , i have the means to buy a few acres, i already have 200watt solar panals, inverter, big honkin 12 v battries, tons opf camp gear. i have a pick up truck, and lots of expirance in the woods. i am looking into canvas tent and wood stove. i will be making my own beer, growing my own smoke and living off the land as much as i am able, i have lots of dry food beans rice etc, i am looking toi do this march aprilish. i am open to ideas of camp location, must be close to surface water, and lots of trees. i am thinking oregan, idaho, mn, wi. whos game?


hey brother,you still looking to do this?my girlfriend and i are very interested if you choose wi or mn as your location.please get back to me as soon as you can and we can talk about what we have to offer...


----------



## bradbradidea

experienced gardener down to help for a bit! wherever i may be but if mn was where you end up i have resorces up there too and some experienced carpenters and and engineer/architect thatd probably down to help altough minnesotas not all that ideal i guess due to the winters but its do able and the summers are great and great for growing


----------



## Amber Banks

Ohhi, I would love to join in on this. I am very serious and ready to bug out at any point. I have some locations up in washington that would be perfect  Think of the awesome mountains, rivers, and ocean here. Not to mention the rich wildlife and hunting that can happen here. Along with the national forests. Let me know! & I'm easily reachable at [email protected]


----------



## boon

OP you should consider posting some regular updates in this thread. seems that you've attracted a good number of folks with your initial posting. perhaps this project could be an experiment in fluid participation


----------



## bryanpaul

boon said:


> OP you should consider posting some regular updates in this thread. seems that you've attracted a good number of folks with your initial posting. perhaps this project could be an experiment in fluid participation


 
"DJnNJ was last seen: Nov 24, 2011"............. yup.....all the time on stp..er...punknomad people post about a project or somethin and then never check back in about it


----------



## outskirts

bryanpaul said:


> "DJnNJ was last seen:Nov 24, 2011"............. yup.....all the time on stp..er...punknomad people post about a project or somethin and then never check back in about it


That's why I check up on shit I post. If I post a project or something else, I ain't gonna leave nobody hanging.
Just another reason to have a smart phone even if it's just an old one which no longer has phone service, that shits still good
for email and maps so you can keep in touch and meetup with folks.


----------

